# Quigley's new sweater



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Got a new sweater










Mom thinks I look cute!









Modeling head toss









Snap the picture Mom









Modeling walk








Lets play








I know I'm cute









Heads up








Froim the backside. He he.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There's our little handsome guy!!! He looks ever so cute in his green t and his cozy sweater. What a doll. Looks like he is doing well.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> There's our little handsome guy!!! He looks ever so cute in his green t and his cozy sweater. What a doll. Looks like he is doing well.


Thank you. You are so sweet. Can't tell in the pic, but his hair is trying to come back on his back where they shaved him. He is as spunky as ever. Thank heavens. It's hard to believe a month ago he was so sick after surgery. Had me scared to death.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What size are his itty bitty little clothes? He is just sooooooo tiny!! Such a cutie. I'm glad his hair is making a comeback. But to tell the truth, I would love him just as much if he was bald as a cue ball.  He's just such a special little thing!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

He's so cute, he looks wonderful in his new sweater, Tracy's right he is such a special little guy.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Oooomygosh. I've never loved you more Quigley! You're such sweetheart!!! 
It's so good to see pictures of him looking so well and happy!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

You all are so sweet. He really is a special guy though. His sweater and shirt are xxs from Zack and and Zoey. I was thrilled when they came in and actually fit him.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aw, Quigley sure can pull off a turtleneck! And he looks great in green, what a sweetie!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, there's our special little guy! I'm so glad to see that he is doing so well. He looks like he's as spunky as ever! Such a delight! He is absolutely adorable in his little clothes! He would be adorable if he wore a tow sack. Although he would get very very lost in one. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I was going to mention that Casual Canine has a "teacup" size that works really nice for the wee ones. I got a sweater from Zack & Zoey in that size too. Not sure if all their clothes come in that size, but I know a few pieces do. You should try out the little Casual Canine teacup size snow baby hoodie. You can get it on Four Your Paws Only.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

The clothes look well smart especially the sweater in the first pic.. great pics as well..


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I mean he is TOO cute for words! I don't know what his history is, and I kinda think it wasn't positive, but he looks awesomely handsome to me! He's a doll!!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What a dear little sugar plum. He does look very well now. Love the tongue picture


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

His new sweater is cute, he's adorable. I am definitely a fan of his little modeling walk!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

That is one dapper little fellow!:love7:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww there's our sweet little handsome man! He looks SO adorable in his sweater and shirt. I'm so glad he's doing well now. Makes me happy to hear it.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh my! Quigley is an absolute doll! What a little cutie pie. I love his new sweaters! They fit him perfectly.
I'm happy he is doing so well!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

He is SO sweet! That sweater looks perfect on him! And the green tee is pretty cute as well.  Loe seeing pics of Mr Quigley!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> What size are his itty bitty little clothes? He is just sooooooo tiny!! Such a cutie. I'm glad his hair is making a comeback. But to tell the truth, I would love him just as much if he was bald as a cue ball.  He's just such a special little thing!


Thank you! He is still bald on his back legs and I have a feeling he will stay that way. And you are right. LOL. We love him just the same. 



Tanna said:


> He's so cute, he looks wonderful in his new sweater, Tracy's right he is such a special little guy.


AWE thank you!



LovesMyPups said:


> Oooomygosh. I've never loved you more Quigley! You're such sweetheart!!!
> It's so good to see pictures of him looking so well and happy!  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, so sweet!




Reese and Miley said:


> Aw, Quigley sure can pull off a turtleneck! And he looks great in green, what a sweetie!


Thank you, I thought so. I love the turtleneck too!



TLI said:


> Awwww, there's our special little guy! I'm so glad to see that he is doing so well. He looks like he's as spunky as ever! Such a delight! He is absolutely adorable in his little clothes! He would be adorable if he wore a tow sack. Although he would get very very lost in one. :lol:


You are so sweet! Thank you so much!



TLI said:


> I was going to mention that Casual Canine has a "teacup" size that works really nice for the wee ones. I got a sweater from Zack & Zoey in that size too. Not sure if all their clothes come in that size, but I know a few pieces do. You should try out the little Casual Canine teacup size snow baby hoodie. You can get it on Four Your Paws Only.


Thank you! I am going to check them out. I am loving Zack and Zoey. I found the cutest dog carrier just his size at a local pet store. Designed for 2-4 lbs. He loves it and jumps right in when we go in somewhere. Not a bunch of room for him to get joggled around in. He feel secure and it has windows so he can see out. I am glad the weather is getting cooler so he can wear his sweaters. 



Deme said:


> The clothes look well smart especially the sweater in the first pic.. great pics as well..


Thank you!



AC/DC Fan said:


> I mean he is TOO cute for words! I don't know what his history is, and I kinda think it wasn't positive, but he looks awesomely handsome to me! He's a doll!!!


Thank you! He has had urinary issues, had 2 delicate surgeries. They almost lost him during the 1st one. He is still having some issues but the surgeries were necessary for his longevity and quality of life. He is the biggest little guy I know. LOL. 



Chiboymom said:


> What a dear little sugar plum. He does look very well now. Love the tongue picture


Thank you. I love that one too. He has the longest tongue. LOL> 



charm chi baby said:


> His new sweater is cute, he's adorable. I am definitely a fan of his little modeling walk!


Thank you! I swear he was posing for the camera. 



cherper said:


> That is one dapper little fellow!:love7:


Thank you! 



foggy said:


> Aww there's our sweet little handsome man! He looks SO adorable in his sweater and shirt. I'm so glad he's doing well now. Makes me happy to hear it.


Awe, thank you! 



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Oh my! Quigley is an absolute doll! What a little cutie pie. I love his new sweaters! They fit him perfectly.
> I'm happy he is doing so well!!


Thank you so much! 



MChis said:


> He is SO sweet! That sweater looks perfect on him! And the green tee is pretty cute as well.  Loe seeing pics of Mr Quigley!!


Thank you so much! I really love him in green.

I know in my heart he is doing so well because of the love and prayers this community offered and said in our time of need. He thrives because of these prayers and I am so grateful for each and everyone of you!

Thank you!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

How big is Mr. Cutie Man?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> How big is Mr. Cutie Man?



Last time he was weighed he was at 2 lbs 4 oz. He will be a year on the 15th of this month.


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

I love Quigley, he's so cute. x


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

awww.. i heart quigley luv


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg he is as ADORABLE as ever! That sweater is a perfect little fit for him.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Cute sweater !!! you look so handsom ;-) I love Quigley to death. I want to take him home! lol


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Last time he was weighed he was at 2 lbs 4 oz. He will be a year on the 15th of this month.


He's the most adorable little boy ever! The pix on your signature always make me smile. It is truly amazing you found clothes that fit him so well.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

So so cute!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeez, Quigley looks great in green! And a turtle neck to boot!

Sweet little guy, I hadn't read the entirety of his story but I did see him post surgery poor little fella. So good to see him up peppin' around!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Last time he was weighed he was at 2 lbs 4 oz. He will be a year on the 15th of this month.


Uh oh, sounds like there might be a party town for Mr. Quigley!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Neve38 said:


> I love Quigley, he's so cute. x


Thank you.



smallbeats_m_all said:


> awww.. i heart quigley luv





YoQuiero said:


> Omg he is as ADORABLE as ever! That sweater is a perfect little fit for him.


Thank you. it really does fit him nicely.



MndaNGmoe said:


> Cute sweater !!! you look so handsom ;-) I love Quigley to death. I want to take him home! lol


Thank you. He really is a sweet guy.



AC/DC Fan said:


> He's the most adorable little boy ever! The pix on your signature always make me smile. It is truly amazing you found clothes that fit him so well.


AWE, thenk you!



Audreybabypup said:


> So so cute!


Thanx.



Amandarose531 said:


> Jeez, Quigley looks great in green! And a turtle neck to boot!
> 
> Sweet little guy, I hadn't read the entirety of his story but I did see him post surgery poor little fella. So good to see him up peppin' around!


Thank you. We are so happy he is doing well.



Amandarose531 said:


> Uh oh, sounds like there might be a party town for Mr. Quigley!


Party in Georgia. LOL.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Quigley you are so sweet , what a handsome little chap


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Oh Quigley you are so sweet , what a handsome little chap



Awe shucks... Thank you!


----------

